# Transfer tank question



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
just got the 100 gallon delta transfer tank..if anyone is familiar w/ it , there are 3 thread "tabs" welded onto one side panel of it ..what are they for?

http://www.ruralking.com/pro-100-gal-rectangle-liquid-transfer-fuel-tank.html (tabs are on other side panel)
steve


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

•Built in Lifting Rings Heavy Duty Mounting Brackets


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

They should be vents.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys..no the vent is out the cap and the rings on top are for liftng empty...only thing i can figure out is for hazzard placcards (sp) will get a pic tomorrow (fri) this is bugging me for some reason,
steve


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I do believe they are for the Placcards. I have a guy bolt a little bracket to them to coil the fuel line on.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Just FYI
I had one of those tanks
within 2 years (and no salt here)
it was leaking.

Nothing like coming out to a bed full of diesel (and then trying to find a home for 100 gallons of diesel as fast as you can)

the welds were coming apart.

in 2 years (maybe 15,000 miles)

POS

It got tossed, no more delta boxes for me


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had a Delta "L" shaped tank in the back of my truck since '99. It's traveled in the back for over 200,000 miles. Still no leaks. I did however, buy a used one (exactly as you have pictured-not sure how old) that was leaking when I bought it. I had it repaired. The mounting tabs were flexing and this stressed and cracked the welds at the top of the mounting tabs. I'm here to tell you that it does not take much of a hole to allow diesel to pass through. The cracks were not even visible to the naked eye. The diesel would just seem to be oozing through the metal and paint. The tank is still in service today (about a year since repair). How long ago did you purchase yours Lcowboy? Your post makes me wonder if they have changed something that makes them not as good as they once were (as with many things, it seems these days).


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i just assumed that these tanks are coated on the inside to prevent rust in the fuel but it doesn't look like it to me..were yours?
steve


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If there is one it's a clear coat. Inside looks like metal to me. I have not had rust issues. I use diesel in mine. It's a pretty good rust inhibitor (it seems). I also use a filter and a meter with the transfer pump. I have yet to clog a filter, but I still think it's cheap insurance. You can aslo get a filter/water seperator if you feel it to be necessary. The meter helps me figure out when to refill (before I run out), monitor fuel consumption.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

DGODGR;877875 said:


> I've had a Delta "L" shaped tank in the back of my truck since '99. It's traveled in the back for over 200,000 miles. Still no leaks. I did however, buy a used one (exactly as you have pictured-not sure how old) that was leaking when I bought it. I had it repaired. The mounting tabs were flexing and this stressed and cracked the welds at the top of the mounting tabs. I'm here to tell you that it does not take much of a hole to allow diesel to pass through. The cracks were not even visible to the naked eye. The diesel would just seem to be oozing through the metal and paint. The tank is still in service today (about a year since repair). How long ago did you purchase yours Lcowboy? Your post makes me wonder if they have changed something that makes them not as good as they once were (as with many things, it seems these days).


Purchased brand new Late October 2006
leaking like a MFer march 2009
Unable to find where it was (even pressurized)
Tossed in the trash, July 2009


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

guys...got tank mounted now i need a pump/filter /meter assembly but can't find a complete "setup"...they either have the filter or the meter but not both. any suggections on a package setup?
TIA
steve


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You don't "need" either.

everything you put the fuel into has a filter (many more than one)

it's a 100 gallon tank

You'll find you run the truck out LONG before you empty the tank (even when working big jobs)
I used to fill my truck at least once from the tank (I do NOT use dyed diesel) and I still almost never put more than 50/60 gallons in the tank. (one winter I let it get way down and it took like 90, but that was it)

Of course, you never really know how full or empty it is, but it's never been a problem for me.

If i had to choose one I'd put a filter on.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

LoneCowboy;881180 said:


> I do NOT use dyed diesel


Why not? ............


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I have same tank....worked well for last years....now it has some serious surface rust on interior and is contaminating my fuel. anyone know a solution or should I just junk tank and start over?

tank looks excellent and has been stored inside entire life....suprised at it rusting inside with fuel in it 90% of the time.

dave 

ps. back from summer vacation....be here all winter


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm worried about the same thing..i know when i was into bikes..there was a coating that was used to seal the inside of the custom made tanks. I just assumed these would use something similar (from the factory :crying
ps...any filter/meter/pump combo's?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

LoneCowboy;881180 said:


> You don't "need" either.
> 
> everything you put the fuel into has a filter (many more than one)
> 
> ...


brian.....this is to fuel 5 skidsteers,..which will use quite a bit of fuel
steve


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;881299 said:


> Why not? ............


I'm thinking so that he has the versatility to run it in both his vehicles or off-road use. We rarely run off-road fuel either, but always mark our reciepts when the taxed fuel is used for off-road use. You can get the credit back at tax time. That can also have a few extra "benefits".


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

SD-Dave;881390 said:


> I have same tank....worked well for last years....now it has some serious surface rust on interior and is contaminating my fuel. anyone know a solution or should I just junk tank and start over?
> 
> tank looks excellent and has been stored inside entire life....suprised at it rusting inside with fuel in it 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


just found this
http://www.kbs-coatings.com/Tank-Sealers_c_7-1-0.html


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;881441 said:


> just found this
> http://www.kbs-coatings.com/Tank-Sealers_c_7-1-0.html


thanks for the coating issue....don't think it will work however.....first tank is already rusted so it would need to be cleaned and two with fuel in it doubt sealer would stick

Dave


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

woops my bad....

looks like they do offer a cleaner etc....never seen that all the sealers I saw...yes Harley stuff...had to be used on new never filled tank

dave


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks as though you have already found a sealer ,but Kreem is a brand that I have used on motorcycle tanks before. Obviously the quantity that you would find at the M/C store may be a little slim for a 100 gallon tank. Whatever brand should come with a cleaner and rust nuetralizer. It may be to late now, but the best way to keep the tank from rusting is to keep it full. This will prevent condensation from forming on the inside of the tank. That is also why it's a good idea to fill your equipment every night before you go home (instead of in the morning). 
Tuthill makes excellent pumps, filters/water seperators, and mechanical meters. You should be able to find them most anywhere (industrial or ag supply). They are a vein pump and you can even get rebuild kits for them. Great Plains Industries makes a gear pump (much quieter and maybe longer lasting), but it will be more expensive. They also make a digital meter (that goes at the end of the hose-by the nozzle). Not sure how that will hold up (never used the digital meter). I have never seen them in "kit form". I have always had to buy black pipe nipples (like what is used to plumb gas in a house) to mount up the meter with the Tuthill pumps. Make sure you use teflon tape & pipe dope because that damn diesel will leak out of every fitting if you don't.
On many of my jobs I am using a lot of diesel. I may not go through 100 gallons a day but I often can't go (2) full days without running out (so you have to refill the transfer tank every night to keep ahead). It goes back to the condensation issue. Keep the tractors full at night so that the inside of the tank does not get condensation when it cools off. The condensation can not form if there is no air space inside the fuel vessel.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

LoneCowboy;881180 said:


> You don't "need" either.
> 
> everything you put the fuel into has a filter (many more than one)
> 
> ...


You may not need either but it can make life much easier for not much expense. The Tuthill meter will run about $85. The filter mount will run about $30. Filters are about $10. I may be "over filtering" but I think it's cheap insurance. My 416 has 12,000 hours on the stock injectors & injector pump. I will attribute some of that longevity to the filtration.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

I have had lot's of delta tank's and they all leaked,so I started building my own,as for filter's,you can't have too many every tank we have has a filter's,at out shop,in the truck's....I've ot 300K+ on my 96' 7.3 PSD with the stock injector's still in it


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

cretebaby;881299 said:


> Why not? ............


cuz fuel is less than 4% of my expenses.
a. who cares? 44c/gallon out of $2.60/gallon + would not even amount to .5% of my expenses. 
b. lets me pump it into the truck.
c. fresher diesel. the dyed diesel can get old (not pumped as much at the gas station).

Plus, once you use dyed diesel, you can never go back. You can never get all that dye out of the tank and then you can never fill the truck.
Gives me a lot of flexibility for little cash.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

LoneCowboy;881878 said:


> cuz fuel is less than 4% of my expenses.
> a. who cares? 44c/gallon out of $2.60/gallon + would not even amount to .5% of my expenses.
> b. lets me pump it into the truck.
> c. fresher diesel. the dyed diesel can get old (not pumped as much at the gas station).
> ...


We run off-road in all of our equipment and about one tank of reguler fueland youcan take a filter of and not see any red


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

one opening for the pump , one for a vent


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*.......*

I think those tabs are for attaching a ground wire if needed. Also all my tanks are rhino lined and have never had a problem, cost a penny but worth it.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

DuallySnoPusher;884381 said:


> I think those tabs are for attaching a ground wire if needed. Also all my tanks are rhino lined and have never had a problem, cost a penny but worth it.


i never would have thought that bed liner would remain fuel proof


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

DGODGR;881713 said:


> It looks as though you have already found a sealer ,but Kreem is a brand that I have used on motorcycle tanks before. Obviously the quantity that you would find at the M/C store may be a little slim for a 100 gallon tank. Whatever brand should come with a cleaner and rust nuetralizer. It may be to late now, but the best way to keep the tank from rusting is to keep it full. This will prevent condensation from forming on the inside of the tank. That is also why it's a good idea to fill your equipment every night before you go home (instead of in the morning).
> Tuthill makes excellent pumps, filters/water seperators, and mechanical meters. You should be able to find them most anywhere (industrial or ag supply). They are a vein pump and you can even get rebuild kits for them. Great Plains Industries makes a gear pump (much quieter and maybe longer lasting), but it will be more expensive. They also make a digital meter (that goes at the end of the hose-by the nozzle). Not sure how that will hold up (never used the digital meter). I have never seen them in "kit form". I have always had to buy black pipe nipples (like what is used to plumb gas in a house) to mount up the meter with the Tuthill pumps. Make sure you use teflon tape & pipe dope because that damn diesel will leak out of every fitting if you don't.
> On many of my jobs I am using a lot of diesel. I may not go through 100 gallons a day but I often can't go (2) full days without running out (so you have to refill the transfer tank every night to keep ahead). It goes back to the condensation issue. Keep the tractors full at night so that the inside of the tank does not get condensation when it cools off. The condensation can not form if there is no air space inside the fuel vessel.


kreem is what i was originally thinking of but couldn't come up with it...pic of tabs


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The tanks that I own do not have these on them. They look like thin nuts that have been welded to the side if the tank. If i had to guess I would say they have something to do with manufacturing.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

xtreem3d;886910 said:


> kreem is what i was originally thinking of but couldn't come up with it...pic of tabs


my old tank's had them on both side's,I alway thought they were for a diamond plate cover,somewhere to bolt it on


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirtboy953B;888809 said:


> my old tank's had them on both side's,I alway thought they were for a diamond plate cover,somewhere to bolt it on


You could be right, but I would think that it would be cheaper to simply weld together
the aluminum diamond plate (thus making a sealed vessel) rather than "skinning the metal tank.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

DGODGR;891389 said:


> You could be right, but I would think that it would be cheaper to simply weld together
> the aluminum diamond plate (thus making a sealed vessel) rather than "skinning the metal tank.


Aluminum tank's are really bad for leaking,every one I know that has had one has had it leak,and aluminum tank's are really expensive


----------

